

YC Hacks on Product Hunt - awaxman11
http://www.producthunt.com/e/yc-hacks-august-2014

======
fred_durst
How did this make it this high up the front page so quickly with 10 votes?

Also, redundant content.

~~~
minimaxir
It's a function of time/votes with a strong emphasis on time. Getting 10 votes
in under an hour will get you near the top of the front page.

EDIT: Now it fell off, meaning it hit the voting ring detector or was flagged
to death.

~~~
dang
Users flagged it.

------
minimaxir
This is redundant to
[http://ychacks.challengepost.com/submissions](http://ychacks.challengepost.com/submissions)
, IMO.

~~~
karenxcheng
I find the product hunt version a bit easier to scan and I like the comments
part of it

